# Owners Club



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Are there any Autotrail Owners club members on here?
Just had memebrship come through by default of having new van and have put our name down for our first ever rally!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

hi
There are a few of us hanging around here.
I hope you enjoy your first rally with ATOC. Where are you going?
If you have any queries regarding your new pride and joy, don't hesitate to ask on this forum. Someone will have an answer.
Enjoy the van and happy travelling.
Have you seen ATOC web page? ATOC web page


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

We are going to the next one Wimbourne Minster 18th March
Yes I have seen the website and surprised there's no forum on there which is why I asked on here


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep.. I'm an ATOC.

Only joined in second half of last year and did 2 rallies with them.
Re-newed for 2011 but no got around to booking anything as yet..


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

lifeson said:


> We are going to the next one Wimbourne Minster 18th March
> Yes I have seen the website and surprised there's no forum on there which is why I asked on here


Welcome to my part of the world. I see from their web site that the rally is at Merley Court and they have got a very good nightly rate. I hope you have a great time and the weather is good. Ray


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

lifeson said:


> Are there any Autotrail Owners club members on here?
> Just had memebrship come through by default of having new van and have put our name down for our first ever rally!


Hi, We're members and are booked on the "Morton in Marsh" for Easter.

They make for good weekends away. The only trouble is that work gets in the way so we always arrive later and leave early. Solving that later this year and joining the pensioner brigade.

One of my favorites is Bourton on the Water. The organiser (Mike) arranges some walks around the surrounding countryside. Last year it was very enjoyable seeing some of England we had not experienced before.

Have fun.

Keith


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Not as yet but hopefully will be when we pick up our new Apache 632 mid April (thats whats on our order :?: ). Hope their builds are going to schedule. 

So exciting...enjoy your new motorhome.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

New Excel due in May. Will definitely attend at least one meet this year.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We are going to the West Bay rally in March.


----------



## AeroHOT (Oct 5, 2007)

We joined last year when we got our new MoHo....haven't been to any rallies yet, as they tend to be a little bit distant from us....but I am sure we will arrange to be on one at sometime in the not-so-distant future!!
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

May I suggest all of the new Auto Trail owners or any Auto Trail owner who has not attended the Factory rally at Market Rasen in May think about booking this rally. It's a really good weekend and includes a visit to the factory and the facility tour is certainly worth doing at least once.
You must be a member of the Auto Trail Owners Club to attend.
Enjoy your new vans!


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*owners club*

Hi
We,re members but haven't been on any rallies yet but been members for 3 years.

Mike


----------

